# Mandrake / ext2 / bin Verzeichnis wieder herstellen



## zephyrus (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

durch einen dilletantischen Einsatz von rm -rf als root habe ich das /bin Verzeichnis unter Mandrake 9.1 gelöscht, statt das /bin in meinem Home Verzeichnis. Nun die Frage, weiss jemand wie man Verzeichnisse und Dateien wieder herstellen kann? Hat jemand ne Lösung ausser Neu installieren?


----------



## Vitei (15. Oktober 2003)

Hi

ich glaube man kann keine Verzeichnisse wiederherstellen. Deswegen sollte man mit dem rm-Kommando aufpassen, besonders als root. Im eigenem Heimatverzeichniss kann man alles auch als normaler Benutzer machen.

Gruß


----------



## zephyrus (15. Oktober 2003)

doch kann man, zumindest die datein die darin waren.

habe u.a. dazu nen guten link gefunden, werde ich gleich mal testen sobald ich knoppix fertig runter geladen habe.

http://goelug.de/texte/undelete/


----------



## Vitei (15. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin wieder etwas schlauer geworden^^

Gut dass man die Dateien wiederherstellen kann, den Link werde ich mir mal merken, man kann ja nie wissen.

Ich dachte ich hätte vor ein paar Tagen gelesen dass einmal gelöscht für immer weg bedeutet. Habe mich wohl geirrt.

Gruß


----------



## zephyrus (15. Oktober 2003)

hi,

soweit mir bekannt, kommt es da auch ganz aufs datei system an. bei reiserfs soll es wohl schwieriger sein oder probleme geben oder garnicht gehen, keine ahnung, backups sind sowie der beste weg eigentlich aber soweit war ich halt noch nicht mit einrichten usw 

aber bei ext2 als dateisystem ist es, soweit mir bekannt, so das die dateien nur temporär gelöscht werden und man dadurch die chance hat sie mit debugfs noch zu retten. naja versuch macht kluch oder so  

ich werde es jedenfalls gleich probieren...


----------



## Habenix (15. Oktober 2003)

sag bescheid wenn funktioniert hat


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## zephyrus (15. Oktober 2003)

jo hat gefunzt. knoppix iso gedownloadet und damit rein ins linux, von da aus der konsole alles eingestellt und debugfs genutzt was mir auch alle dateien retten konnte. leider hab ich jetzt nen haufen dateien mit file12345 als bezeichnung und bei /bin programmdateien nutzt mir das so irgendwie nicht wirklich was 

also ist gehüpft wie gesprungen, werde mandrake einfach nochmal drüber bügeln lassen, was anderes kommt nicht mehr in frage so wie es aussieht.


----------

